# Palm Springs.. where to ride?



## stunzeed

Going to be down there next month and considering riding. Any good spots? Any good stores with decent rental bikes?


----------



## Erion929

Generally flat, so you can ride anywhere....not sure of any preferred routes, though.

If you want mountains, there's Hwy 74 that comes down to meet the desert's Hwy111 in Palm Desert. Hwy 74 is called the Palms to Pines route....you can ride the winding mountain road from the desert palms up to the mountain pines, and back down. Don't remember the actual grade, as I only did it on motorcycle. I'm sure it's challenging, if that's what you want.

**


----------



## tonytourist

I've ridden with the Desert Bicycle Club, they have some fun weekday morning rides. 
Desert Bicycle Club
Check them out!


----------



## mando54

If you're in Palm Springs, try doing the hill from 111 to the tram station. Other than that, it's going to be flat unless you head up the 74, which is also Monterey, or head really east.


----------



## stunzeed

Looking for scenic, don't mind climbing..less cars the better


----------



## flattire

I was in Palm Springs a few weeks ago with some friends. We did 3 rides. The first was a century heading up the 74 to Idyllwild-Pine Cove, across the ridge and down into Banning. The ride from Banning back to PS is tricky. The section between Banning and Cabazon is on an abandoned access road between the train tracks and freeway, including a section which is no longer ride-able by road bike and had to be walked for half a mile or so. Maps show a nice route North of the freeway, however, the Morongo Indians will not allow you access to their reservation so you can't use those roads. From Cabazon you will need to stay on the access roads along the 10 until you get to the 111. Absolutely EPIC ride though!! Climbing, windy, vistas, descents cold and wet at the top. Good Greek restaurant in Idyllwild.

2nd ride we did was driving to Joshua Tree and riding into the park. Rolling out and back, very quiet and scenic. Traffic was light and polite, we climbed up to Key's View. We ended up with about 50 miles total, it was very hot (much hotter than forecast!) so it was kind of a tough day.

3rd ride was the Tram climb, brutal climb, hit 53 on the descent without even trying. 

A couple of my buddies did a ride on Dillon road and liked that as well. 

Riding around the old neighborhoods on cruisers is not a bad way to spend an afternoon and I would highly recommend hiking in Palm Canyon.


----------



## Nob

We were thinking something similar. Best town to stay in with a week long condo rental? Best B&B or Hotels? Any place cycle specific? Looking for 50 to 100 mile loop rides and the best climbs. Great info already but would love to read more. Thanks!


----------



## mando54

Nob said:


> We were thinking something similar. Best town to stay in with a week long condo rental? Best B&B or Hotels? Any place cycle specific? Looking for 50 to 100 mile loop rides and the best climbs. Great info already but would love to read more. Thanks!


As for cities to stay in, I'd check out Indian Wells resort, La Quinta, or Marriot Desert Springs. La Quinta has condos, the other two are all inclusive resorts. There are not a lot of climbs out there unless you are going to go up the 74 or Chiriaco Summit. The tram road is short, but steep, and dead ends at the top.


----------



## Hollywood

Nob said:


> We were thinking something similar. Best town to stay in with a week long condo rental? Best B&B or Hotels? Any place cycle specific? Looking for 50 to 100 mile loop rides and the best climbs. Great info already but would love to read more. Thanks!


depends on your needs (and family?)

Downtown Palm Springs - good for walking to eat, etc.

otherwise: Rancho Mirage, La Quinta, etc. La Quinta Resort & Spa for a *nice* place. 

good cyclist meet-up spot: Welcome to Koffi Coffee in Palm Springs (south)

as mentioned- just cruising through the neighborhoods & country clubs can be nice and relaxing too.


----------



## w4ta

At the south end of Palm Desert, at El Paseo Drive, take Hwy 74 going towards Idyllwild (14.9 miles to Fire Station, 3,900' of climbing, 4.7% grade, incessant). It's a great climb, with a great view of the valley and switchbacks below... but the shoulder is small to non-existent, which worries some. 

I've done this ride +20 times, and the drivers have always been courteous (at the right time of day, say 10:00 - 15:00, traffic is light, and the cars have plenty of room to go around you). If you tack on another 10-20 miles, and you will enter a long valley stretch with horse ranches and good scenery.

A second good route is north of Hwy 10. Take E. Ramon to 1000 Palms Canyon (a 4.7 mile climb, 2.6%, 649' of climbing). Turn left at Dillon Rd for 17 miles to Worsley, for another good 6 mile climb. If you leave from Rancho Mirage (say, Bob Hope and Frank Sinatra), this will be a 63 mile route with 2,500' of climbing. Scenic as well, if you like desert scenery.

Traffic is less a concern on the second route.


----------

